# 2nd Generation LTE chip?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone know if the One X is coming out with Qualcomm's 2nd generation LTE chip?

EDIT: Or since it's AT&Ts LTE network... What type of chip will they be using?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i thought the 2nd gen chips didn't come out until quarter 3?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Brian Klug over at Anandtech usually has some good sources for this... I will ask him. I am curious what devices will be getting this 2nd generation chipset. I am hoping for much better results over handshaking between 3g/4g LTE and 4g signal strength.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

So it seems like the One XL will be getting the MSM8960. No MDM9615. Good luck with battery life if it doesn't have the MDM9615. Again, this is all rumor mill type stuff.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Second generation was the one that was supposed to have LTE on SoC (system on a chip). If the LTE chipset is separate, then it's not the second generation.


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. Battery life is not an issue. This is the best phone I've ever used. Design, performance, camera, screen and battery life. Everything is great. Might leave Verizon and my Galaxy Nexus for this..

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

aBrixx said:


> Currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. Battery life is not an issue. This is the best phone I've ever used. Design, performance, camera, screen and battery life. Everything is great. Might leave Verizon and my Galaxy Nexus for this..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


The LTE Galaxy Nexus is one of my favorite devices to date. I also have the LTE One X and although it does have some upgrades it lacks in others. It lacks the 32GB we have on our GN. The battery life is good enough but it is nice being able to put all kinds of different extended batteries on it. 
The battery is not even my biggest issue. Its the locked down device that's the biggest issue for me. My GN spoiled me with not only stock ICS without any bloat or skin but the ability to flash and change to some of the amazing ROMs. The One X is a good device. But after a few months of using the stock Sense I know I will get bored. Flashing a ROM would be like getting a whole new device. But the way HTC said they are not unlocking the AT&T version will make that very hard. I know its rooted. But its just so locked down I'm thinking of returning it and getting a device that's more friendly for someone like me who loves AOKP and CM9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> The LTE Galaxy Nexus is one of my favorite devices to date. I also have the LTE One X and although it does have some upgrades it lacks in others. It lacks the 32GB we have on our GN. The battery life is good enough but it is nice being able to put all kinds of different extended batteries on it.
> The battery is not even my biggest issue. Its the locked down device that's the biggest issue for me. My GN spoiled me with not only stock ICS without any bloat or skin but the ability to flash and change to some of the amazing ROMs. The One X is a good device. But after a few months of using the stock Sense I know I will get bored. Flashing a ROM would be like getting a whole new device. But the way HTC said they are not unlocking the AT&T version will make that very hard. I know its rooted. But its just so locked down I'm thinking of returning it and getting a device that's more friendly for someone like me who loves AOKP and CM9.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea I'm currently in that same debate.. I have a month to return it but my Verizon bill restarts the 21st so I gotta decide in the next week. If I keep it I'm just going to take my data plan off and pay the $10 add a line charge on our family plan til July. Locked bootloader is my only gripe but honestly for a stock phone it runs amazingly and I don't wanna lose all the imagesense features anyways.

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## Primevyl (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought vz return was 2 weeks

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

